# What Is your typical day like with your spouse?



## crazycat25 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have had people tell me my relationship perspective is skewed. Can you tell me what your typical Friday looks like? What do you do with/for your spouse/family?

Do you have a weekly date night? Are you happy? Argue? Do you talk a lot? 

How often do you talk about work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

On most days, my husband and I don't argue. I talk WAY more than he does, but he doesn't seem to mind me talking so much. I get up in the morning and I have to wake him up. Then we start getting the kids ready for school and ready for work. He irons the kids clothes, and I make breakfast and lunches. After he's ironed the kids clothes, I help them get them on. 

On the drive to work we listen to the radio and talk here and there. This morning we had a good conversation based on a radio host talking to a woman who was trying to get her longtime boyfriend to marry her. My husband had a lot to say about that.

I'm at work now and I've called my husband once to ask him if we can get pizza for dinner tonight. He said yes. I also asked him if he would play scrabble with me tonight and he said yes as well as made a joke about how he beat me last time we played. I laughed.

Tonight, the kids are having a sleepover so we'll be busy with that. I'm probably going to ask him to make the pizza and I will help the kids make cookies or something else fun. While they are watching movies, we'll play scrabble. We'll put the kids to bed and then stay up and watch movies and talk until we fall asleep.

That's generally what we do everyday.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

He gets up before me and takes care of our furbabies and the kitty.I know i need to get up when i hear the shower turn on. he always speaks first with a "good morning my love" or "how's my beautiful wife this morning?" I usually mumble something (NOT a morning person but he definitely is).Some mornings I'll climb in the shower with him after I brush my teeth...those are great mornings.
We talk a lot while we're getting ready,just about anything and everything.work,his kid,my kid,schedules,what's going on with our beachouse and how excited we are for the renovations,etc..

I tend to my son and then take him to before school care while hubby makes his way to work. When I arrive at work he greets me with a hug and a kiss usually telling me i look great or something to that nature. 

I'll pop into his office at regular intervals to hug him while he's doing paperwork and nibble on his neck. Or i'll send him a sexy text if we're both too busy to visit.

We talk often during the course of the day about various things.

I get home before him so I take care of the furbabies n kitty along with emptying dishwasher and straightening up the house,starting dinner etc. 

Our typical friday (if it's a kid-free weekend) consists of dinner at home and a movie or we take the furbabies for a walk then come home and play pool or cards.
We do our date night on Saturday. We typically don't have sex on fridays bc we're both so tired from work we prefer a good nights sleep then we take half the morning Saturday for love making and snuggling. Sundays we'll go to the shooting range or spend the day reading in the sunroom together. then in the afternoon he goes to tennis practice and I go to our gym and work out til he gets home.

(I know that's more than a days worth but I figured it would help to get a varied idea of a few days.)


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Our days together are a lot different than most couples, I think. I work offshore, so if I am home, I am off work for about three weeks and my wife works part time.
So here goes;
Usually about 6:30, we wake up, brush teeth and then back to bed to snuggle and sweet talk for half an hour or so. (whoever brushed first put the coffee on) Then we sit outside on the back porch fro coffee and talk about what we are going to do for the day. After that, she usually fixes breakfast and I watch the news as I eat.
Then we go for a walk for about an hour.
After that, it can be many things like grocery store, take yard waste to the dump, the beach, she may work, it's always different.
Sometimes we are together at lunch, sometimes she works. Same with supper. I usually cook supper whether she's home or not and have it ready when she gets home.
After supper, another walk (sometimes I skip this one), maybe a few drinks, maybe some hot tub time,maybe a friend comes by, it always changes.
We do spend a lot of time together and seldom is there a disagreement.
My life is pretty good.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

We're pretty boring these days, but I love it anyway.

wake up early, around 5:30-6 as wife gets ready to leave for work. Feed/change/dress baby, leave the house by 7-7:10 drop off at daycare and then to work. Occasionally meet wife for lunch, maybe once or twice a week. Wife gets off, picks up baby, runs errands and comes home.

Drive straight home from work, greet wife, small talk (or do it, on a good day!), do a couple quick chores and take over baby care while wife gets dinner ready. If she talks about work I am unconditionally supportive and sympathetic to whatever drama is going on, and reminder her that she is awesome, kicks butt and deserves better (which is all true!). My job is usually too boring to mention. Sit on couch feeding baby with TV on. Prison Break or Cosby Show, or random standup comedy on NF if there's nothing good on (we like Jeopardy, modern family and glee. she likes talent-type shows which I can tolerate sometimes). Wife brings dinner. Watch TV for awhile, possibly movie. Fight over laptop! Play with disgustingly adorable baby!

Feed baby again at 10-11 while wife cleans kitchen and gets daycare bag ready for next day. Pester wife for sex, with 30% chance of success due to mysterious factors that may or may not have anything to do with me. If she's into it, I'll know pretty quickly; if not she will talk to me about coupons or cute baby outfits; light cuddling and then fall asleep.

Wednesday night is date-at-home night where we take turns picking an activity. I Friday or Saturday is nice for downtown-type activities and meeting with friends (the outside world!!). Random shopping for cute baby things or groceries, or splurge for dinner out. occasionally play gigs with my band on Friday night, which varies by season. Sunday we try to go to church if she is off work, and sometimes band practice, sometimes not. Work is kicking her butt lately so I am starting to forget what it was like to have the same day off 

That pretty much covers it.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

nader said:


> Drive straight home from work, greet wife, small talk (or do it, on a good day!), do a couple quick chores and take over baby care while wife gets dinner ready. If she talks about work I am unconditionally supportive and sympathetic to whatever drama is going on, and reminder her that she is awesome, kicks butt and deserves better (which is all true!). My job is usually too boring to mention. Sit on couch feeding baby with TV on. Prison Break or Cosby Show, or random standup comedy on NF if there's nothing good on (we like Jeopardy, modern family and glee. she likes talent-type shows which I can tolerate sometimes). Wife brings dinner. Watch TV for awhile, possibly movie. Fight over laptop! Play with disgustingly adorable baby!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This sounds very much like a day at my house too! Right down to Prison Break, Jeopardy, modern family and Glee! We prefer Cheers to the Cosby Show though. We've seen those episodes way too many times.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Wake up, usually have sex, talk or sleep, listen for the kids getting off to school or arguing. Get up, I get dressed for work and head out. Occasional texts or emails during the day. The rare phonecall. Go home from work, kiss hello, brief chitchat usually about current and most pressing work issue, kids vie for my attention. Make dinner or go out. Family day review, weekend plans discussion. After dinner we may watch tv together or read or watch a movie with kids. I shower, he showers in morning. Little bit of tidying or laundry. May talk about work or things we have to do or want to do or buy or whatever. Usually sit close or he lays his head I'm my lap. Or I give him a backup. Sleep, 30% chance of sex.

That's most Fridays.

If we aren't getting on we do everything above except I retreat to be alone. Or we argue. Bed. Usually cuddle anyway. 20% chance of sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

My wife is so funny about prison break.. she'll act like she's not paying attention, but she knows what's going on from the other side of the house, and then asks me clarifying questions about the plot that even I can't answer!

Forgot to mention txts/calls during the day. We keep in touch pretty steadily.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

ETA:

Phil and Claire on Mondern Family are a picture perfect version of what we are going to be like in 10 years or so. Esp. when they are dealing with Luke's ADD issues and it cuts to Phil doing something stupid in the garage. Classic!


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

nader said:


> My wife is so funny about prison break.. she'll act like she's not paying attention, but she knows what's going on from the other side of the house, and then asks me clarifying questions about the plot that even I can't answer!
> 
> Forgot to mention txts/calls during the day. We keep in touch pretty steadily.


One of the few things my husband and I argued about was him watching Prison Break without me! I hated it when he knew more of the plot than I did.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

nader said:


> ETA:
> 
> Phil and Claire on Mondern Family are a picture perfect version of what we are going to be like in 10 years or so. Esp. when they are dealing with Luke's ADD issues and it cuts to Phil doing something stupid in the garage. Classic!


I think my husband and I will be like them too, right now to seeing stupid B movies! 

Here's hoping I can get my body like Gloria's within the next 10 years too! LOL!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

He goes to work before I get up. I take care of kids and get them to school. During the day typical housewife stuff. He comes home for lunch and we chat about work, kids, whatever. Goes back to work and come home around 5-6pm. It's hectic because I've got 3 kids and they all have friends that gravitate here. I cook dinner while hubby changes clothes and takes a shower.

After dinner we chat about everything while the kids go back to playing. We clean up together. Later we do kids baths, watch a little tv together, kids might have friends to sleepover. After the kids go to bed we cuddle, I'll give him a massage, we'll watch a movie or tv (we are one boring couple). We don't do dates because we can't really afford a sitter. 

We don't argue (I'm married to a passive man) and yes we are happy.


----------



## Leah L (Jan 11, 2011)

We have a variable schedule so on work days, he gets up earlier than me, kisses me goodbye and I don't see him until he's done. On those days he comes home, we talk about his work for an hour or so and he unwinds and we have a leisurely dinner and talk about all sorts of things. Sometimes we do computer work or read at the very end of the evening but its in the same room/couch, we have our legs criss-crossed and its nice.

Non-work days we usually head out for some fun, we have breakfast together, maybe head out hiking and talk and wander about for the day. We discuss work, our future, random topics. Then we treat ourselves to a nice dinner at home or we go out for a beer. Some days we do our own thing, and meet up in the afternoon/evening and discuss our respective day.

I'm very happy lately, we were fighting terribly late last year and over the winter and I was not happy. This year we seem to be back where we've been for all the previous years we were together.

We talk a lot and bond through our shared activities. It was very important to the both of us when we first met. Nice things I do for him, I take care of certain chores he simply dislikes, and I have a way of knowing when he has had a difficult day so I will do things to help him unwind, maybe have a late night dinner ready, make something he really likes etc. He appreciates my flexibility and understanding.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Is prison break mandatory for marriage? I don't even know what it is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crazycat25 (Mar 31, 2011)

I get up at 2:45am... far earlier than my Dh and son. He wakes up and gets our son to school. They will call on the way so I can say hi. My DH then goes to the gym .. Then on to work where he sees me. We work at the same place. We rarely talk except for work stuff. At noon, I go home and get to the gym. I then pick up our son and play with him until DH comes home around 730. I make grocery trips and usually have most of the dinner made. He will come home and unwind and change clothes. We eat and I clean up while dh plays with son and then I draw the bath for son. I will read him a book i'n the bath tub and DH will read him one i'n bed. I go to sleep around 9. DH stays up and doesn't come to bed til midnight. 

Since I get out at noon I usually run all errands and take son to karate and tball practice. 




ClipClop said:


> Is prison break mandatory for marriage? I don't even know what it is!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

On weekdays, he goes to work andI stay home w/ our babies, clean laundry,etc. We watch movies at night after dinner.We also chat a lot when he comes home. Well mostly me I have lots of stories for him to talk about. Oh yeah hubby takes our little ones to the library and playground/beach everytime he comes home. Sometimes I go out with them and sometimes I don't when I'm still making dinner. On fridays and weekends, we eat out/order out, wine nights, play a lot (we play too on weekdays), picnics, shopping,etc.


----------

